# mystery snail out of shell



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I found one of my mystery snail had cradled out of his shell. I do not know what happened!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Snails can't live without shells... Can you post a better pic?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

his shell is laying in the substins and his body seprit.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

AlphaBettas said:


> Snails can't live without shells... Can you post a better pic?


should I get him out of the tank?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

is this beter?


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I guess so. I don't have aquatic snails so I'm not 100% sure. Hopefully someone who is more experienced or has snails will help you out!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

So I don't know the proper procedure for what to do, but I know that snails cannot live without their shells. If the snail is still alive, I would recommend putting him in a quarantine tank with his shell, until someone more experienced can give you better advice.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

id take it out now it will most likely die


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with grumpyfish. Even though it's most likely dead you still want to make sure. Use a net because if it is dead it is already deteriorating.


----------

